# Huskies...



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

What's the best brush for a husky? Not looking to spend a lot and the husky in question has relatively short hair..

Thanks!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

They may have short coats, But have a thick double coat. 

You will want/need a good de-shedder Such as one of these
http://www.renspets.com/index.php/browse/category/id/53cc

a slicker brush and a good comb


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

What size would be the best? 

So would something like these work?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706183&lmdn=Category
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706192&lmdn=Category
and http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706188&lmdn=Category be okay?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> They may have short coats, But have a thick double coat.
> 
> You will want/need a good de-shedder Such as one of these
> http://www.renspets.com/index.php/browse/category/id/53cc
> ...


And one of these:
http://www.renspets.com/index.php/browse/category/id/53bc
narrow teeth


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not a fan of deshedders, like the Furminator. They tend to break a lot of coat, which can cause problems in the long run.

Instead, I usually use a good Greyhound comb (No, I have NO CLUE shy they are called "Greyhound" combs. Most of us with Greyhounds never use combs on them!) and a rake.

As for size on the comb and rake, that is really a matter of preference. Whatever works best for you is good, and it may take some experimentation.
This is, of course, just my opinion. I grew up with a Siberian, so I do have a good idea how to groom them.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm not a fan of deshedding tools like the Furminator either. They cut hair. I used one on a bitch I had and it looked like she had mites eating away at her coat....


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Yup those would all work good.

I wouldnt use a fur. on a husky ether. Some breeds I find it works great for, others with such thick coats it just ruins


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I'm not a fan of deshedding tools like the Furminator either. They cut hair. I used one on a bitch I had and it looked like she had mites eating away at her coat....


I used a furminator _once_. On that day I had two corgis, one wanted the stupid furminator and the other one declined the offer (that the shop was charging an extra 20 for) and told the owner that I had always gotten the hair out just fine, no add-ons please   The corgi who got furminated looked like crap (and BTW was still shedding) and was charged for it. The other corgi got a bath, condition, blow-dry and a comb out and looked fantastic. I will never own one of those things (furminator, not a corgi lol). 
Another thing I hated is with every stroke it seems you're de-clumpifying the tool; with my undercoat rake it pulls the coat out and, for the most part, drops the hair to the ground instead of in the tool you're using. (Plus, nothing beats a HV dryer for deshedding, but that's a moot point for pet owners lol). 

And trust me, I know hair. I had 4 goldens, a lab/chow mix, and a dog that looks like a golden-sized newfoundland today, and by the end of the day my eyelashes had matted shut 



Tankstar said:


> Yup those would all work good.
> 
> I wouldnt use a fur. on a husky ether. Some breeds I find it works great for, others with such thick coats it just ruins


We groom a yellow lab who's owner decided a groom every 6 weeks wasn't needed if she used the furminator...EVERY DAY. In 2 months the dog looked like she was recovering from a serious case of mange. Bald spots everywhere, crappy top coat, NO undercoat at all...she was a mess. I'm sure the furminator comes in handy in some cases, but every single day? It took Auz 3 years to even GET an undercoat; and everyone within a 50 mile radius knows no one messes with it but ME


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Greyhound combs/flat combs are my favorite


----------

